# Tener la mosca tras la oreja



## Morion

Hoal companys,

Algú coneix una expressió equivalent en català a aquesta: _tener la mosca tras la oreja_? Es que em sembla que mai no la he sentida en català i alguna expressió deu haver-hi ¿no? 

Gràcies.


----------



## Mei

Potser "fer pujar la mosca al nas"? Vol dir que alguna cosa t'amoïna o t'empipa.

Espera a veure més opinions.

Salut

Mei


----------



## Dixie!

Com diu la Mei, seria "pujar la mosca al nas".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Lamente dissentir, mes en Castellà "tener la mosca detrás de la oreja" (estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja) significa estar recelós mentres que jo crec que "pujar la mosca al nas" significa estar enfadat.

Perdó si he comés moltes faltas.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lament*o* dissentir, en Castellà "tener la mosca detrás de la oreja" (estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja) significa estar recelós mentre que jo crec que "pujar la mosca al nas" significa estar enfadat.
> 
> Perdó si he comés moltes faltas.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Hi estic d'acord Ant. Con a traducció de la frase feta, diria que _em fa més por que una pedregada._


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lamente dissentir, mes en Castellà "tener la mosca detrás de la oreja" (estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja) significa estar recelós mentres que jo crec que "pujar la mosca al nas" significa estar enfadat.
> 
> Perdó si he comés moltes faltas.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Segur? Mira que emprenya tenir una mosca darrera l'orella!  Ara em feu dubtar però crec que és estar enfadat igual. 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola Mei:

No, en Castellà "estar mosqueado" és a la vegada "estar recelós" i "estar enfadat", mes "estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja" és només "estar recelós".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola Mei:
> 
> No, en Castellà "estar mosqueado" és a la vegada "estar recelós" i "estar enfadat", mes "estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja" és només "estar recelós".
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Ok. 

Mei


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola Mei:
> 
> No, en Castellà "estar mosqueado" és a la vegada "estar recelós" i "estar enfadat", mes "estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja" és només "estar recelós".
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Ok. 

Mei


----------



## jazyk

No és la norma valenciana que dicta que la primera persona de singular dels verbs en -ar termina en -e, doncs lamente, o estic confonent-ho amb una altra cosa?


----------



## Morion

Bueno, gracias por contestar. Sí, estoy de acuerdo que tener la mosca detrás de la oreja no es estar enfadado, es recelar. Al menos ese es el sentido que yo le doy cuando la utilizo. Como no entiendo el significado de _fer pujar la mosca al nas_, yo me creo lo que me digais, suerte que Ant lo ha aclarado si no iria diciendo una cosa por la otra. 
Y así, sin pensarlo mucho, eso de _em fa més por que una pedregada_ expresa perfectamente el recelo hacia algo o alguien. De  modo que creo que esta sería la expresión equivalente. Y de nuevo, gracias por sacarme un poquito más de la ignorancia.


----------



## Samaruc

Potser un equivalent a "tener la mosca tras la oreja" podria ser "ensumar-se'n alguna". No?





jazyk said:


> No és la norma valenciana que dicta que la primera persona de singular dels verbs en -ar termina en -e, doncs lamente, o estic confonent-ho amb una altra cosa?



Correcte, Jazyk, al País Valencià la desinència majoritària per a la primera persona del present d'indicatiu de la primera conjugació és "e" (dic majoritària perquè a les comarques del nord del país la desinència és "o", com a Catalunya).

La llengua catalana presenta formes divergents en aquest cas. Totes les formes són igualment correctes i normatives. I totes elles, alhora, també dialectals, és clar. L'única cosa que cal tenir en compte és que en un text s'ha de mantenir una aplicació coherent de les variants dialectals.

De fet, tenim:


Balears, Alguer: (jo) lament (sense cap desinència).
Major part del País Valencià: (jo) lamente.
Nord del País Valencià, Catalunya, Franja de Ponent, Andorra: (jo) lamento.
Catalunya del Nord: (jo) lamenti.

La forma de Balears i de l'Alguer és la més pròpia i genuïna de la llengua catalana. En una suposada norma supradialectal hauria de ser, al meu parer, la forma recomanable.

La resta de formes amb vocal de suport són formes derivades que anaren apareixent inicialment per a conjugacions que podien resultar una mica estranyes o complicades de pronunciar (comprar -> jo compr, parlar -> jo parl, acoblar -> jo acobl...) i que acabaren fent-se generals als respectius territoris. No obstant, he sentit balears conjugar formes com ara "compr" i us assegure que sona d'allò més natural, no gens forçat. A mi m'agrada.

De les formes derivades, la més antiga és la general valenciana (desinència "e") i, a més, s'ajusta a la norma general del català d'afegir una "e" com a vocal de suport a final de paraula quan hi ha certs agrupaments consonàntics de pronúncia "complicada" (tot i això, hi ha algunes excepcions a la regla que afegeixen una "o": ferro, monjo...).

La forma nordcatalana és, probablement, resultat d'un afebliment vocàlic que féu el pas de "e" a "i".

Finalment, la desinència "o" és la més recent i suposa una excepció a la norma general de què parlava abans. És, no obstant això, la forma més utilitzada al conjunt dels territoris catalanòfons i la que compta amb més mitjans de difussió. El seu ús, al continent, coincideix amb els dialectes que fan neutralització vocàlica o que tenen la "e" també com a desinència per a la tercera persona en aquest mateix temps verbal, potser aparegué de la necessitat de distingir la primera de la tercera persona...

Així, l'elecció de n'Antpax és completament correcta i normativa. Si vol escriure segons les formes generals valencianes, la forma recomanable és amb "e", si prefereix ajustar-se al dialecte central (el més parlat), aleshores hauria d'optar per "o". I, una vegada feta la tria, s'ha de mantenir al llarg de tot el text de forma coherent.

...I disculpeu l'off-topic.


----------



## Morion

Samaruc said:


> Potser un equivalent a "tener la mosca tras la oreja" podria ser "ensumar-se'n alguna". No?
> 
> Donc em sembla que si, que vol dir el mateix pero sense utilitzar la imatge de la mosca, de la pedra, o de qualsevol cosa. A mi em sembla que "ensumar-se'n alguna" seria més aviat equivalent a "aquí se cuece algo" encara que tambié té el sentit de recelar.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Jo crec que "ensumar-se´n alguna" és en castellà "olerse algo", que és diferent, perquè pense que si "t´ensume alguna" tens més seguretat que si simplement "estàs amb una mosca darrera l'orella".

Lamente esser una mica "tocapelotas" (no sé comme es diu en Català) més les dues expresiós no són iguales.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Lamente esser una mica "tocapelotas" (no sé com es diu en Català) més les dues expresións no són iguales.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Tocapelotas=Torracollons 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Tocapelotas=Torracollons
> 
> Mei


 
Moltes Gràcies Mei.

Ant


----------



## Morion

> Jo crec que "ensumar-se´n alguna" és en castellà "olerse algo", que és diferent, perquè pense que si "t´ensume alguna" tens més seguretat que si simplement "estàs amb una mosca darrera l'orella".
> 
> Lamente esser una mica "tocapelotas" (no sé comme es diu en Català) més les dues expresiós no són iguales.
> 
> 
> Jo no crec que siguis tocacollons, només vols assenyalar els matissos. Estic d'acord amb tu que _olerse algo_ (_ensumar-se'n alguna_) i _tener la mosca tras la oreja_ no és el mateix, i estic d'acord amb el matís. Pero penso que entre _olerse algo_ y _se está cociendo algo_ no hi cap diferència.


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

Crec que l'expressió "tener la mosca tras la oreja" es pot traduir, efectivament, per "ensumar-se alguna cosa", que vol dir que es recela d'alguna situació. Un altre equivalent possible és dir que alguna situació fa "pudor de socarrim".


----------

